# Regent / Mott area



## fishhard (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,
I am interested in an firsthand knowledge of this area (not bird numbers I've all ready been told that the poor spring and recent snowfall has completely wiped them out) I normally hunt the Ashley area but wanted to try somewhere else. What percent of the crops are down? How busy are the Plots areas is it difficult to find non-posted lands, and how wet are the area fields and section roads my truck is 4 wheel drive but I won't drive a section road this time of year if it means making ruts. Any info would be greatly appreciated as it is a 10 hour drive and I've never been there and don't know anyone from the area.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Not the best area to freelance. You'll probably find some but it may be tough.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only first hand report I have is from a friend who has hunted the opener there for 15 years. He came back 2 days early.....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Corn and flowers will hold pressured birds just like any other pheasant area. As the corn menace spreads north and west there will be less CRP and more holding cover. Double Trouble for early season hunting.


----------

